# Whizzer Pacemaker engine restoration.



## locomotion (Sep 15, 2018)

Whizzer Pacemaker engine restoration.
I am looking to do a show quality restoration on my Whizzer Pacemaker.
I can handle all the regular "bicycle" parts but I know nothing about the engine parts (carb, motor, ect.)
Anyone on the East coast able to do a complete "show quality" restoration of all the engine parts?
Engine is in fairly good shape, but has not run in many years.

PM me
thanks
Max


----------



## Whizgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

MAX I HAVE EVERYTHING U NEED FOR A WHIZZER I JUST PURCHASED  18 BIKES FROM A COLLECTION IN OH


----------



## locomotion (Oct 14, 2018)

Whizgreg said:


> MAX I HAVE EVERYTHING U NEED FOR A WHIZZER I JUST PURCHASED  18 BIKES FROM A COLLECTION IN OH




actually I don't need anything for my Whizzer! Just want my engine professionally restored.


----------



## Whizgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

thats what i do best is restore engines 949-291-6072


----------



## locomotion (Oct 15, 2018)

Whizgreg said:


> thats what i do best is restore engines 949-291-6072




but you are also as far from me as could be
shipping cost to and from California is ridiculous
but thanks for the offer


----------

